# oyster shucking competition any tips?



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Going to a cocktail and oyater pairing event on Sunday. 100% new england oysters i.e. eastern virginica










gear: 
-shucker paddy
-boston stabber
-wellfleet i filed down thin and sharp for front side entry
- r murphy wellfleet
-too fat dexter russell new haven
-old reliable dexter russell new haven a lot thinner and opened a lot of east coast oysters

I am an event shucker too so I have a few hundred warmup oysters. Any tips on being fast and clean let's hear em.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Have fun @millionsknives !
I have never shucked an oyster, so no idea. Just protect your hands properly please


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I know after using a friends with a "New Haven" bent tip I bent the tip on my Dexter and never looked back.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

The bottom two are New Haven style and well used ! I think it is an advantage knowing i'm only shucking eastern oysters not gulf or pacific or belon etc.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Put this one in Professional Chefs, I'm sure there are a lot of shuckers there that don't hang around here.

Little practice I've had, mostly raiding private beaches in off season down the Cape, never figured the fast and clean way, just hammered off anywhere on the edge that looked good and cut out with pairing knife, or whatever handy. I have seen pros use a round wood mallet, with the knife handle crossed over the mallet, smash and cut with the same hand in other words. Not pretty for the half-shell of course.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

The white handled one was my choice. It served me well for many years. I've shucked thousands. I still have it.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I've used a Boston pattern and have gotten pretty quick with it. What I like about it is the fine tip gives me a lot more control so they shuck cleaner and come out looking pretty.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

I shucked 6 dozen of these bad boys this evening but I'm not winning any speed contest. Have fun and keep your skin unpierced.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Last year I was on oyster shucking duty at this bar I was working at part time. 16 dozen oysters for Friday Happy Hour Dollar oysters. We ran out pretty quick. I got the job because I told the chef he was beating up his oysters. I like pretty oysters!


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Dollar oysters should be a crime;(


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Well I shucked 300 oysters serving guests but my warmup plan backfired. I chipped my favorite new haven knife right before the contest. Still took 3rd place on a backup knife!

Anyway I sampled all the oysters and alcohol, some more than once, and I got great pro tips from the fastest shuckers


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Yay


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

millionsknives said:


> Anyway I sampled all the oysters and alcohol, some more than once, and I got great pro tips from the fastest shuckers


Well actually sounds like you were amongst the fastest shuckers there. I take it this was the event at the design center. I considered it but at $100 a ticket I didn't think I would care to try and eat/drink my money's worth. Lucky for you being able to shuck oysters.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

That's the one! The best trick I picked up, for those uncooperative oysters, was to wedge your knife in the hinge, hold it vertical with the oyster above the knife and then just bash the knife handle down on a granite paving stone. No leverage this is just a brute force method.


----------

